# Frage zu Speicherort mit Wine



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. März 2010)

Hi,
ich hab Winebottles instaliert. Nun wüßte ich aber gerne wo denn Wine sachen hinkopiert wenn ich welche unter c:\ installiert habe.
Wenn ich zu Ordner ~/.wine gehe findet er diesen nicht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Schiffeversenker (5. Mai 2010)

Bei mir liegen die Programme in ~/.wine/drive_c/Programme.
Möglicherweise kann man das einstellen, habe mich länger nicht mehr damit beschäftigt. 
Du kommst über das Findermenü "Gehe zu Ordner.." nicht dorthin? Hast du schon mal unter /Benutzer/ oder /Benutzer/Für alle Benutzer geschaut nach /.wine? Wäre ja an sich sinnvoller als nur für einen Benutzer.
Bei mir startet ein Programm Winehelper, wenn ich Wine benutze, da kann man in den Preferences sehen, was als C: eingetragen wird.


----------

